# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  هدف عربي من لاعب تونسي بتعليق تونسي ...

## mylife079

*شاهد الهدف العربي الوحيد في كاس العالم جنوب افريقيا 2010* 

*هدف تونسي من لاعب تونسي بتعليق تونسي*

**


سامي خضيرة

----------


## العالي عالي

ما الفائدة اذا كان يلعب باسم المنتخب الالماني

----------


## mylife079

اسمه عربي بكفي 

والدم عربي


يسلمو

----------


## دليلة

الدم يجبد  والعرق يجبد والارض تجبد

معك حق ياشوالي

يسلمووووو محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والنعم فيك رفعت الراس  يا ابن الخضراء ومعلق الخضراء الشوالي

----------


## mylife079

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## Rahma Queen

thanks

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):  :SnipeR (18):

----------

